# Lutino cockatiel weird behavior



## Hamzah

Goldie has been doing something a bit weird yet funny to look at tbh😂 he keeps spreading his wings and just walking around, idky. He is out if the cage 80% of the day and he can always climb back in, i let him fly around the room ALOT. Im guessing thats normal, right?


----------



## Lightning

Yes it's definitely normal. My cockat


Hamzah said:


> Goldie has been doing something a bit weird yet funny to look at tbh😂 he keeps spreading his wings and just walking around, idky. He is out if the cage 80% of the day and he can always climb back in, i let him fly around the room ALOT. Im guessing thats normal, right?


Yes it's definitely normal. My cockatiels do that a lot too. But if you have a female near him, this might mean mating behavior.


----------



## Hamzah

Emerald and Sapphire said:


> Yes it's definitely normal. My cockat
> 
> Yes it's definitely normal. My cockatiels do that a lot too. But if you have a female near him, this might mean mating behavior.


Thanks alot! Yes i do have a female next to him, thanks for clearing it up.


----------

